# VIA at 40



## Twin Star Rocket (Oct 9, 2018)

The November 2018 issue of TRAINS has an article, "_VIA at 40_."


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 9, 2018)

Twin Star Rocket said:


> The November 2018 issue of TRAINS has an article, "_VIA at 40_."


What is it about?


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Twin Star Rocket said:
> 
> 
> > The November 2018 issue of TRAINS has an article, "_VIA at 40_."
> ...


VIA


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 9, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Twin Star Rocket said:
> ...


Yeah, I figured that much.


----------



## railiner (Oct 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Twin Star Rocket said:
> 
> 
> > The November 2018 issue of TRAINS has an article, "_VIA at 40_."
> ...


Really? Use your imagination....

https://www.viarail.ca/en/VIA40-contest

Too late to enter, it's over....


----------

